# I'm Hungry



## cemoz101 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi,

I had time to kill today in the car and was fiddling around with the menus when I decided to click on the I'm Hungry icon in Maps View. 

The location I got was in London, UK... even though I am in Oslo, Norway. Is this a bug or is it supposed to be this way? 

I would imagine that the I'm Hungry icon would point you to nearest restaurants not something that is thousands of kilometers away. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes, indeed it is SUPPOSED to point you to a nearby restaurant.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes, but, based on Elon time, anything within a 2 week radius is nearby.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Be sure to configure your Tesla correctly before you attempt that trip.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> Be sure to configure your Tesla correctly before you attempt that trip.


Finally, some good roadster pictures. At least they learned to go chrome delete, to keep the barracudas from pestering you.


----------

